# AKC PAL Program??



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi there, 
I was wondering if anyone out there knows about the AKC PAL program. I acquired my Standard Poodle Puppy from someone who got him as a "gift" and then they couldn't keep him or didn't want him... i'm not sure. The "gift" giver got him from a breeder but didn't pay the extra for the AKC papers. They prior owner, the "gift" receiver was no able to give me breeder info so that I could purchase the AKC papers. I don't mind that he doesn't have papers but I was thinking about registering him with the AKC PAL program. I would love to do AKC related competitions with him one I'm able to pinpoint what he likes to do.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I haven't done AKC, but did the CKC PEN (performance event number) with my non registered Dane to compete in rally and obedience. I just had to provide proof of alteration, micro chip, stacked photos, and a note from a vet stating that the believe him to be the breed stated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link to the AKC PAL application documents page. http://images.akc.org/pdf/ADPAL1.pdf 

You need to fill out the form and send two clear photos as per the instructions. I have seen PAL listed dogs in performance venues.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

And here is the link to the UKC version. They call it Performance Listing United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege

Have fun with your new puppy.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Good for you! There are many PAL dogs in Agility these days. You should have no problem at all getting him set up. Make sure he looks very "poodle-y" in your pictures; now that All-Americans are eligible, too, they're quite strict about the PALs.

If you happen to be near where a large dog show cluster is taking place, you might see if they have AKC officials doing the PAL registration at the show. I know at the Houston World Series of Dog Shows in July they do PALs on the spot!

--Q


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Good to know, i'll look in to doing it that way too. I was going to do it by mail/online. He's still a puppy and I he'll have to be neutered first.


----------

